# New Bear Drawing Result's



## walleyein (Jun 4, 2007)

Didn't get drawn for first time around but I did get drawn the second time, about time 1st hunt baraga. :yikes: Can't wait to hunt with hank.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Walleyin: How many points did you have and did you apply with a party? Just trying to figure out if they're still screwed up!

I just applied for another point and my count is correct. I have 4 points now and will be going west in a couple years....WUP that is.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Incidentally...I'm Carney 1st hunt.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I drew on a party application, 2nd hunt Newberry with 2 PPs.:woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: 

I've been seeing sign since they came out of hibernation.


----------



## walleyein (Jun 4, 2007)

I had 5pts going into the draw and my bro had 4pts going in. We applied as a party


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

:sad:  :sad:  nuf said.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Walleyein:

From the DNR site: "The party's preference point total will equal that of the partner with the fewest number of points." Just FYI!


----------



## walleyein (Jun 4, 2007)

They go by the person with the least amount of pts in the party.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Yeah, I just edited it right before you posted.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I drew a tag for the first hunt in Baraga too. Now I need to find a outfitter for the area.

I also excepted a new job today. Looks like I won't be leaving MI.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

:woohoo1:[SIZE=+1]*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2007 Bear Drawing.
*[/SIZE]*Successful Hunt:* *Hunt Date(s):*09/25/07 - 10/26/07 *Hunt Description:*Bergland - 3rd period *Area:*0003


I can't wait


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

OK whats going on? I have 6 points in the drawing and still did not draw my tag, Does this sound right? I applied for the baldwin area. HEY LET ME KNOW HOW THIS POINT SYSTEM IS SUPPOSE TO WORK!!!!


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

I did not draw for Baldwin with 7 points


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Checked and I still got mine after the mix up.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> OK whats going on? I have 6 points in the drawing and still did not draw my tag, Does this sound right? I applied for the baldwin area. HEY LET ME KNOW HOW THIS POINT SYSTEM IS SUPPOSE TO WORK!!!!


I was successful the first drawing for Baldwin with 6 pts. Unsuccessfull this drawing.


----------

